

A story of how one startup gave birth to numerous others - avlesh-singh
http://avlesh.wordpress.com/2011/10/22/the-burrp-mafia-awesome-people-who-built-extraordinary-products-and-companies/

======
aerotrain
Wow! would be good to see such startup trees of other companies.

~~~
weaponofchoice
'startup tree' -- Neat idea for a weekend project.

It's hard for early employees not to be inspired by high-energy, inspirational
organizations.

I feel startups should work into their biz-plans, the fact that greater than
50% of their early frontline force would want out, within 12 months even. Some
of them competing too. 'Scratch an itch' often stems from environmental input.

I like the idea of hiring and nurturing early employees with these thoughts in
mind: [http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2011/10/03/creating-an-
entrepr...](http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2011/10/03/creating-an-
entrepreneurial-startup-culture/) You'd be lying to yourself if you think your
employees would give their best to your gig alone, indefinitely.

